# List of Banned Threads



## ~Greed~ (Jan 8, 2011)

Out of all the different types of matches and versus battles that take place in the OBD, there are a select few that always end up turning into huge fights. Because of this, myself and the other mods of the OBD have decided to ban certain threads that always end in shit storms.

Below are threads that are hereby going to be banned in the OBD.

*Religion threads: *These threads always end up badly, so they get a automatic ban.

*Nazi threads:* These never end up turning out well, so they will be banned.

*Superman vs Goku:* Every variation of this thread is banned.

*You vs "Insert anything":* This was fun for a while, but now it's just completely repetitive.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2013)

*Banned Matches*

Due to reasons that will be further detailed below, there are a few matches between the HST that will be banned. Severity of punishment will vary, but continued offense will generally lead to a section ban from the Outskirts Battledome section.

The search function is there for a reason, use it! If there's a match-up in this thread that you really want to make, look it up, as there's a high chance it will have been done before.

_____​
I. Banned Threads:

Any attempts at creating these threads, or otherwise blatant variations, will result in the creator receiving a warning. Further offenses will result in more decisive action.


Ichigo vs. Naruto vs. Luffy 

Naruto vs. Bleach vs. One Piece 

Rob Lucci vs. Grimmjow Jeagerjaques (outdated)

Akatsuki vs. Strawhats/CP9/Espada (outdated)

Minato vs Kizaru: 

Yamamoto vs. Whitebeard

Gaara vs Crocodile (Gaara wrecks and it is not even funny anymore)
Isshin Kurosaki vs Mihawk (outdated)
Nami vs Sakura (Outdated)

Aizen vs. Madara

II. New Banned Thread(s):

*Any variation of the Juubi against the HST:* It's blatantly unbalanced. Just don't do it, please.
*Any variation of Ivach against insert hst character: *it is either stomp or get stomped with this guy and the wank is assissine.


----------

